# [SOLVED] what's the difference between a 1985 corvette and a 1987 corvette?



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

What's the difference between a 1985 corvette and a 1987 corvette?

I don't know if this was the right place to post this. It said about fixing cars but oh well.

I have been thinking about buying one later on and I just need to know what the differences are if any.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: what's the difference between a 1985 corvette and a 1987 corvette?*

2 years??....:4-dontkno

Both years fall into the same generation (C4) but some new options were introduced in '87. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Corvette


----------



## jdebarto (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: what's the difference between a 1985 corvette and a 1987 corvette?*

Thanks alot I forgot to look at wikipedia.. duh! lol, Well thanks.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: what's the difference between a 1985 corvette and a 1987 corvette?*

Old thread..but they have the same body style. motor wise, the '85 had some issues i believe.


----------

